# Website im I-Net



## green_phanta (4. August 2006)

Hi
Ich weis nicht ob das was ich hier poste in dieses Forum passt aber ich schreibe das einfach mal.
Also... Ich Habe mir eine Flash-Website Gebaut und will sie nun im I-net veröffetlichen.
ich Gehe (in meinem Fall) zu irgend einem gratis Webspace Anbieter und bekommen meinen Platzt. Was muss ich jetzt von meinen dateien zu ihm schicken? Meine html? meine fla? meine cgi? meine swf?
so und eine andere Frage nur für leute mit OS X:
kenn ihr diese feature in osx mit appache? wo man in den ordner Sites einfach seite html site reingibt und dann kann man über lan die site aufrufen? wenn ja: welche dateinen muss ich DA reingeben?
So 
Vielen Dank
mfg green


----------



## tobee (4. August 2006)

> Hi
> Ich weis nicht ob das was ich hier poste in dieses Forum passt aber ich schreibe das einfach mal.
> Also... Ich Habe mir eine Flash-Website Gebaut und will sie nun im I-net veröffetlichen.
> ich Gehe (in meinem Fall) zu irgend einem gratis Webspace Anbieter und bekommen meinen Platzt. Was muss ich jetzt von meinen dateien zu ihm schicken? Meine html? meine fla? meine cgi? meine swf?


Du musst ihm nichts schicken, das wird normelweise über ein Programm geregelt.
Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
Meistens ein ftp Programm. Einfach mal danach googeln.


----------



## D@nger (4. August 2006)

Hallo, das meint er ja. Also, wenn deine Seite nur aus Flash besteht, müsstest du eine Index.htm(l) erstellen und in diese deine SWF-Datei einbinden. Diese beiden Dateien müssten dann hochgeladen werden. Wenn du was mit cgi machst dann natürlich auch deine cgi-Dateien.


----------

